# ATTENTION:: All Interceptor Heartworm Medication Users..***



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone, "Important..."
I went to the Vets this morning to get my Chi. some more
"Interceptor Heartworm Tabs." and I was informed from my
Vet, that there was a "contamination" of the pills and pulled
off the shelves/discontinued/RECALLED till the mix up is cleared up.
Maybe a few months, he didn't know for sure how long it would be.
Anyway, I tryed googling any info. on this and found nothing... hmm.. I live in Ohio.:nshocked1:

In place of the Interceptor, he sold me some Heartworm tabs.
called "INVERHART PLUS" From Virbac Animal Health.
I've never used this stuff before, but he felt it was just fine/etc...
I'm thinking to myself, "what--ever..."

Thought I would pass this tib bit of info. along to others..
Very concerned about this and little uneasy giving him a new
heartworm medicaton.

Anyone have any comments/info. on this news, and/ anyone
used the Inverhart plus heartworm tabs.:dontknow:

Okay,,, I found a little info. on this on the web. Google Interceptor Recall..


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

That is the one I bought on-line from Doctors Foster & Smith from the pharmacy in the catalog/website. They usually sell quality things. Rico did take this --several doses and he is okay.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

bumping up


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

There's not really much to say on the topic. We discussed it here on the board a month or so ago when it happened. Interceptor's plant was shut down by the FDA. I will use the remaining Interceptor I have and then buy a different brand. The other brands are equivalent. No need to be all suspicious of them.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> There's not really much to say on the topic. We discussed it here on the board a month or so ago when it happened.
> 
> 
> > Okay, I didn't know it was old news as I just found out today myself.
> > Thanks for the replys. Blessing.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

ok i need some help with this!! heart worm tablets????!!! :S i confused! never gave them to a dog! ok sorry for intruding on this post butb wat do i need to give my dogs? ive never heard of these things!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

flippedstars said:


> Interceptor's plant was shut down by the FDA.


I think I posted the original thread about the Interceptor plant closing, but I didn't realize it was shut down by the FDA. I just thought they were going out of business. Could the recall her vet told her about have anything to do with FDA shutting them down? I would be interested in knowing because I bought 1 yr supply because Lulu was due for her heartworm check then, so I could stock up and not change for a year. Now I don't know if I should use what I bought.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Weird, I heard of this quite a while ago too but my vet still has tons and tons of Interceptor and says she still gets it in... I recently (like January I think) put my dog on it too.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I had the girls at the vet a week or so ago and was talking to the Vet Tech there that I really like and trust. 

I was asking her to what I should switch given the FDA plant shutdown. She said that the plant also makes human medication and the issue was some chipped tablets and also that some bottles of Excedrin were found with Interceptor bits in them at an inspection. She indicated that the plant will be in FDA compliance, and open again soon. 

She offered to share about other heartworm options. They carry several brands. She had one box left of the 2-10 pound Interceptor and I chose to buy it.

I am not going to chemically treat for fleas so I do not want a mixed medication. I also do not want something intended for "up to 20 pounds" when I have 3.5-4 pound dogs. 

My girls happily take Interceptor and it causes no stomach upset in mine who frequently has issues of that sort.

The new box is a different lot # and has month longer expiration date than the box I had been giving. I will carefully inspect each tablet I give.

There have been recalls on many human medications (Tylenol, Motrin, etc.) that I still choose to take after the issues were resolved.

Since the Interceptor issue is not currently resolved, I cannot say today what I will choose moving forward, but if Interceptor is a viable choice, I will consider it.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

This all goes to further prove my point that it's perfectly acceptable to cut Sentinel Chews into smaller pieces for dogs i.e. made in a human grade facility, the mix of ingredients is put into large vats and mixed very, very precisely, extruded into tablets, chews, capsules etc., sent down the conveyor belt and packaged. 

People still argue the point, and somehow think cutting up a chew can be dangerous as the dose may somehow vary throughout one tablet or chew (always makes me laugh) - when I look at the big picture I see that by warning us voraciously not to, they're saving their bottom line, profits, jobs, shares which in turn maintains sales from their retailers, keeping those staff in jobs, their rent paid, electricity and insurance, keeping the insurance clerks in a job and hence their families fed, keeping the Post Office in revenue when they can afford to post their mail, shop for food, vege etc. See, there's a WHOLE BIG INDIDIVUAL ECONOMY behind what they try to prevent us from doing because, can you just imagine what would happen if they said, "Oh yes, go ahead & pay an extra $4 for the large size & cut it into 5 pieces to do all your dogs" - yeah right, not on your life would they be so daft. I tell you, put it on several forums, tell everyone at the dog park, some decent Vets start trying to help customers save $'s, and everyone tells everyone, what a catastrophe for their product.

I'm not at all fussed by the foreign chips or whole occasional tablet that find its way into either the mixing process or container down the line, to my mind it's just the FDA and/or the coy. being super cautious - NoDoz etc is hardly going to kill anyone but kudos for the precautions ... imo we and our dogs eat far, far worse in food and meds than any stray chip or tablet could give us every day of our lives - even those of us who feed raw are pumping our babies full of crap unless we can afford to feed organic and I can't. This crap starts with the grass cattle eat where fields can be tainted by poisons for up to 30 years from residual in the soil i.e. Dildron etc.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Well I haven't been on here for a while, so like I said, I didn't know
this was persay, old news. I felt it was defen. worth posting as I
know I would have appreciated being told. With Forums ya know how
"older post" go out of sight as new ones take there place, then folks
"like myself lol.." come on and know nothing about anything.

Upon finding out I was concerned and very alarmed.
I used up my Interceptor I had during the winter months. (gave
due to having such a warmer/mild winter season this year), so I
was glad I didn't have anymore of the stuff around.

As some of you, I didn't take this info. lighly either.
I wouldn't give myself possible contaminated/recalled meds.
so I defen. wouldn't give it to something of only seven pounds. Know what I'm saying.?..
Maybe the meds. were just fine, but I wouldn't take a chance on
them not being either, thats just me.

I don't understand how some Vets may still be selling them
unless they are trying to get rid of there lot of it instead of
pitching and losing $ or return it to the company. Don't know..
Makes no sense to me thou. If I had a vet still trying to sell it,
I would defen. bring it to there attention and question them, as
apparently the company "closed" down, so that would make even
less sense to me.

My Vet sold me something called Iverhart Plus.
Kinda weary as I've never heard of/or used it before.
I'm sure its just fine thou. I have tried to find reviews on it
before giving.

*ONYX:: Google "Heartworms in dogs", I'm sure it will tell you
more plainly than many of us could. It's Important..


Blessings Everyone.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

pmum said:


> I don't understand how some Vets may still be selling them
> unless they are trying to get rid of there lot of it instead of
> pitching and losing $ or return it to the company. Don't know..
> Makes no sense to me thou. If I had a vet still trying to sell it,
> ...


They would have issued date and lot numbers just as they do with human drugs. 

Mine knew all about it and have not restocked.


----------



## JANIE2 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi all. I'm truly not trying to be obsessive but I do have OCD and want to make sure I have this right. I got a 12 pack of sentinel from my vet 2 weeks ago when we had the heartworm test done. From what I can see online, there have been no sentinel recalls? Is that correct? Can I assume this is safe to give him?

Thanks.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

pmum said:


> My Vet sold me something called Iverhart Plus.
> Kinda weary as I've never heard of/or used it before.
> I'm sure its just fine thou. I have tried to find reviews on it
> before giving.


I used that for a long time, it is just a generic heartguard. I never had a problem with it.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Don't know if it's wise not to be giving my heartworm tabs, but instances like this confirm my worries about this stuff. I'm so sick of hearing these companies dropping the ball & can't understand how a pill can become contaminated when everything's supposed to be sterile!?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Dexter was on interceptor about a year ago. my vet also discontinued it at that time, went into heartguard~


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

Iverhart is fine. I used to use that way back when I had a few dogs. Now I use Feeder Pig Ivomec 

pam in TX


----------

